# Agility Pictures - Post Yours!



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

I love... I mean LOVE to see pictures (or videos) of dogs doing agility. I've had a topic like this before, but it didn't get many responses, so I'm trying it again

Here are some pictures taken of Angel at a local USDAA match









Love the concentration at the start line!









She barely cleared this one...









she really stretches out over jumps - i love her form!









S-T-R-E-T-C-H


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

She also loves the chute...









This was part of the closing (gamble) in Gamblers 









I love her expression when she jumps...









Superpup!


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

What cool pictures! She really flies low; or maybe in this case, high!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I love these pictures. They look like she's really enjoying this. She looks amazing going over those jumps.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

here's Tir doing the weaves (we're just doing training/fun stuff here)...









over the jump....









the tire....


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Saoirse on the A-frame....









the dog walk....









the tunnel....









the tire....










sorry for them being blurry...inside and the camera was a new one (getting used to it)....


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

This is Susie's first try at Gamblers. I posted it before but it is the only one I have. We train for Agility inside and there is not enough light to get decent pictures.



Just starting Agility training with Remmy last summer over our homemade equipment. He has had a lot more training over regulation equipment now and is entered in his first trial in June, a two day outdoor trial along with Susie and my sister's dog Mikey.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I only have a few training pics but hopefully they'll do.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I love all the pics! I always find myself surprised at the sideways A-frame pictures where the dog's butt is up in the air. It just looks weird and funny to me! 

I only have a few that my daughter took while we were practicing:


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG, I love these pictures!! All of them!! Unfortinually I have none.....I do have a couple movies, but do not know how to put them here....

Laurelin, how high do your paps jump? They have Willie at 12 inches....and he does all the regular stuff.....we do not have a toy agaility club.....he even does the big A-frame.....but Willie is a big pap.....13 inches tall.....8-8 1/2 pounds......

I really love agility!! Thanks for this thread!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lucygoose said:


> OMG, I love these pictures!! All of them!! Unfortinually I have none.....I do have a couple movies, but do not know how to put them here....
> 
> Laurelin, how high do your paps jump? They have Willie at 12 inches....and he does all the regular stuff.....we do not have a toy agaility club.....he even does the big A-frame.....but Willie is a big pap.....13 inches tall.....8-8 1/2 pounds......
> 
> I really love agility!! Thanks for this thread!!


We work both 8 inches and 10 inches. Our club is UKC so Summer is in the smallest (8 inch) jump height. My set at home has both 8 and 10 inch jumps but the A frame and everything else is TDAA.

Summer is 11 inches tall and 7.0 lbs. I was so proud she hit 7 lbs for the first time the other day.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Aww, man, I really wanted to get some agility pictures to show this week, but my camera doesn't do well at ALL with action shots. All of the jumping/tunnel/dogwalk photos from yesterday's class looked like a blur ran through them.

Here are the only pictures that turned out - the weaves. She did really well this week!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay so this one isn't mid-course but hey...it's on agility equipment, right? lol


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Okay so this one isn't mid-course but hey...it's on agility equipment, right? lol



This one is frame worthy.

I haven't had anyone take pictures of Sierra, yet. Hopefully in one of weeks ahead, but boy we have a blast!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I am so amazed at what dogs can do in agility. I love to watch and these pictures are amazing! They really do "fly" sometimes. Angel looks like she is really concentrating and loves what she does. Summer is just too cute and I won't say anything more on that or I will gush!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I've got a couple home agility shots of Shippo doing the jump.

















I really need to get moving on his agility training!


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

I love Shippo's face as he's jumping!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I need to get someone who's willing to take pics to go with me to practice sometime, lol. But anyway, another still one from our trip yesterday:


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Shaina that's an awesome pic of Web!  Look how happy he looks!


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Shaina said:


> I need to get someone who's willing to take pics to go with me to practice sometime, lol. But anyway, another still one from our trip yesterday:


I absolutely love this picture. Webster is so cute! What can I say, I'm a sucker for big ears


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Laurelin said:


>


Oh my goodness! Look at the Paps go! Did you make your agility course or did you go somewhere?


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Shaina said:


> I need to get someone who's willing to take pics to go with me to practice sometime, lol. But anyway, another still one from our trip yesterday:


He looks so happy!!


----------

